# what the fuck



## BRN (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10333211


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jan 14, 2013)

"What the fuck?" indeed. What the fuck does he have against the 'Hells Angels'? They did security for The Grateful Dead, the greatest band in history, for Christ sake!


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 14, 2013)

The internet is slowly corrupting the real world.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol using a slow bulldozer to escape.

Very WTF.


----------



## badlands (Jan 14, 2013)

what the fuck?

a puppy, hells angles and a bulldozer in the same article. sounds like something you'll see in a comedy sketch show...


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 14, 2013)

Well... Damn.


----------



## Recel (Jan 14, 2013)

Now THAT is insane.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 14, 2013)

...Words can't do this justice.


----------



## Tignatious (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd say, "Oh those Germans," but that doesn't even come close to covering it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2013)

Well. You don't see that every day.
There're also more interesting things related to bulldozers. Such as Marvin Heemeyer's Killdozer


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 14, 2013)

Um, OK that's... rather odd.


----------



## Percy (Jan 14, 2013)

I, uh...
That's one weird article. At least the puppy is okay.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 14, 2013)

That's awesome as shit.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 14, 2013)

I was going to say something witty, then I got confused about life, and drove around in my bulldozer. Some biker dude cut me off and I got so pissed that I threw my puppy at him. Except my puppy was a dish, and the biker was a dishwasher, and I was still in a bulldozer.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 14, 2013)

badlands said:


> what the fuck?
> 
> a puppy, hells angles and a bulldozer in the same article. sounds like something you'll see in a comedy sketch show...



Or one of those "picture unrelated" images.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 14, 2013)

News article + puppy + some guy escaping on a bulldozer + hells angels = 42


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 14, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> News article + puppy + some guy escaping on a bulldozer + hells angels = 42



=6x9


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 14, 2013)

That's so WTF, it made my sides hurt.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 14, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> News article + puppy + some guy escaping on a bulldozer + hells angels = 42



Don't forget mooning the Hell's Angels


----------



## BRN (Jan 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> =6x9



in base 13


----------



## moonlightserenity (Jan 15, 2013)

Poor puppy!
I hope that guy gets in trouble for hurting the poor puppy.....


----------



## Azure (Jan 15, 2013)

Those aren't real hells angels. as far as the guy off his depression medication, he's an idiot. he should have stuffed that puppy right up his exposed ass and run himself over with the bulldozer.


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2013)

Twat


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 16, 2013)

Those poor bikers! I've been hit by a puppy before, and believe me, it's not fun.


We definitely need to have stricter puppy control laws to prevent tragedies like this from happening again!


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 17, 2013)

This seems like something from a Postal game.


----------

